

Ask HN: Checkout my CS open learning website - adaptives

I have organized computer science videos from open courseware and a couple of other sources, as structured courses. Each topic page also uses Disqus to let people leave comments and ask questions.<p>I have several courses (currently 11) such as Algorithms, SICP, Machine Learning, Data Structures, etc.<p>I am working on creating timelines for existing videos, and will also add new courses in time to come.<p>The website is hosted at http://www.adaptivelearningonline.net<p>What features can I add, which will help people in the learning process?<p>If you are aware of video courses which are not included, please point me to them as well.
======
leftnode
<http://www.adaptivelearningonline.net> \-- clickable link.

I would really work on the design. It looks very immature and I would
immediately dismiss it as a fake site or wouldn't invest much time in it. It
just looks like a bunch of exported Word documents.

Also, use UL's and LI's for the list of topics rather than tables.

You could easily re-set everything back up as a Wordpress site and get some
great themes for free (or very inexpensively) and it would immediately add a
lot more features.

Its a good idea though, and I do appreciate the work to bring all those videos
together.

~~~
jgeewax
The content looks awesome. Really nice work, I appreciate having all the
videos together in one place.

I agree with the poster above that the design could use a bit of work. It
would be a shame for all the content to be dismissed because the site layout
feels like one big advertising trap.

~~~
adaptives
Thanks for the kind words and suggestions. I totally agree about the bad
design. Actually this is my improved design :-)

I will continue to work on the design and make it better...

~~~
jgeewax
You may want to check out Envato for a template to get you started.
ThemeForest.net looks to have some nice stuff that's reasonably priced.

------
lpolovets
Nice idea.

A few features that might be neat: \- let people rate courses \- have
groupings of courses (the newbie section, the system/compiler/database
section, the OOP section, the algorithm section, etc) \- tag courses with
their programming languages/topics/levels, etc \- search by keyword (could be
offset by having tags)

I like the logo and really like that you have free ebook links on some of the
courses.

~~~
adaptives
Nice suggestions. Thanks. I especially like the suggestion to group courses.

My logo is actually from Seth Godin's ebook on Tribes.

I plan to add more free book links. Would like to request HN readers to
suggest some.

------
mbowcock
Agree that the design could use some work but the idea is great. I like the
links to books, maybe add links to other online resources. I also like the
idea of discussion. It would be nice if 'study groups' could be formed around
the various subjects.

FYI - There's a similar site here - <http://academicearth.org/>

~~~
adaptives
Study groups is a wonderful idea. I have thought about this, but could not
figure out, what I can add to a study group, which does not already exist in a
mailing list. Can you give some suggestions please?

